# Stocking a 30 gallon tank



## statman84032 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have a 30 gallon tank. Do you think I could do something like this:

*Xystichromis phytophagaus (Christmas fulu) (1m 3f);
*Paralabidochromis sp. "red fin piebald" (1m 3f); and
*1 Plecostamus??

Thank you.

I can provide more information if it helps.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The red fin piebald seems too agressive to be housed with the phytophagus
xris


----------



## statman84032 (Jun 14, 2010)

OK. Can anyone suggest a second species (or a few options) that I could house with the phytophagus in a 30g tank? Thanks. I'm just hesitant to set up an entire tank for one pretty fish and some not so pretty females and some other not so pretty tank mates, but would really like the phytophagus.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are timid and often kept in a species tank. With a 30G there is not much room for even one species. How long is the tank?


----------



## statman84032 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmm k. 30 inches.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

If yu find some Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae, it could work.
xris


----------

